# Sujihiki 240mm or 270 and which?



## sergeysus (Dec 14, 2015)

Home cook - everyday. 

Want to buy a dedicated protein slicer and would rather have a double bevel. Open to various materials, but love carbon knives. 

Japanese Knives I have/had/used in the kitchen

Kohetsu 210 gyoto
Takeda Bunka AS
Hiro 240mm
and a bunch of petty, pairing etc... 

So far I am looking at Misono Swedish and Kurosaki AS Kurouchi, but wanted to get feedback on them and would consider advice on other brands or other patterns.


LOCATION
What country are you in?
US



KNIFE TYPE
Dedicated slicer of both fish and meats - so I am assuming a sujihiki 

Are you right or left handed?
Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
I've used both. Still undecided


What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
Trying to decide between 240 and 270. Thinking that a 300 would be too long in a home kitchen and will scare the family.



Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
no


What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
around $300 


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
Home cook.


What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
Looking for a protein slicer



What knife, if any, are you replacing?
adding a knife

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
mostly pinch on gyotos and point for meats


What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
combinations, slicing for meats


What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
not sure how to answer this one. Dont want a single bevel slicer



Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
dont want anything fancy as I will be using it. I've always likes carbon knives and dont mind taking care of them. Have a few traditional knives, hunting knives and kitchen knives in carbon. Dont care about scratching. 



Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
comfort is not as important - will be using it at home for short durations.


Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
open on suggestions.


Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
sharpen all my own knives.



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
top grain board and synthetic

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
yes

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
yes


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 14, 2015)

Go 270. Shibata kohetsu makes a beautiful sujihiki. Fine japanese knives sells it. Kurosaki AS is also an amazing product. Don't have the suji but have a 240 Gyuto and 150 petty from the same maker. James from knives and stones sells one.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 14, 2015)

A 270 just popped up on BST and if I had the money I would of already bought it.


----------



## rick alen (Dec 14, 2015)

Speaking of a 240, does anyone know if the Konosuke HD2 240 suji has been discontinued?

And whether that or not, does anyone know where I can get one?

As to the OP, you might consider the Kochi 270, which actually comes in around 285.



Rick


----------



## berko (Dec 14, 2015)

> Speaking of a 240, does anyone know if the Konosuke HD2 240 suji has been discontinued?
> 
> And whether that or not, does anyone know where I can get one?



i have one, western tho.

http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-39181...rancheermes-westers-handvat-pakkahout-240-mm/


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 14, 2015)

For a slicer, longer is better.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 14, 2015)

Get the largest one. The Misono Swedish is great but has some flexibility you should like. Consider the Fujiwara FKH instead.


----------



## Miho (Dec 14, 2015)

A 270 is going to scare your family so might as well go for a 300. 

I say go for the misono Dragon. Looks so cool and is great value for its price


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 14, 2015)

Miho said:


> A 270 is going to scare your family so might as well go for a 300.
> 
> I say go for the misono Dragon. Looks so cool and is great value for its price



Third from the right is the Misono Swedish Steel 300mm Sujihiki with dragon engraving, next to the 240mm gyuto for perspective.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 14, 2015)

berko said:


> i have one, western tho.
> 
> http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-39181...rancheermes-westers-handvat-pakkahout-240-mm/



I was just checking this store, and it has some very interesting knives, like a light(!!!) gyuto AS, very very beautiful by Takeshi Saji(!), an SLD santoku by Kagemitsu, and a V2 62+63 Hrc by Yamawaku.
Didn't mean to hijack the thread, I just thought, I have to refer to these knives.

Back to topic, for sujihiki choose long blades.

A budget alternative can be a Masahiro virgin carbon 30 cm, I think Misono also has a 30 cm suji as well, both carbons.

For a sensible price for the size, you can also get Hiromoto Gin-3 stainless, a little longer, 33 cm


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 14, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Third from the right is the Misono Swedish Steel 300mm Sujihiki with dragon engraving, next to the 240mm gyuto for perspective.



That bread knife, RuleS!!!


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Dec 14, 2015)

Another vote for the Shibata Kotetsu. As has been said longer is better for a slicer. Shibata has some 300s in the pipeline on my request.


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 14, 2015)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> Another vote for the Shibata Kotetsu. As has been said longer is better for a slicer. Shibata has some 300s in the pipeline on my request.



 300mm shibata <3 let me know whats up


----------



## sergeysus (Dec 14, 2015)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> Another vote for the Shibata Kotetsu. As has been said longer is better for a slicer. Shibata has some 300s in the pipeline on my request.



I like the look of the Shibata - so clean. 

Thanks for all the advice. There really is not much difference between 270 and 300. 

Has anyone had experience with Kurosaki?


----------



## sergeysus (Dec 14, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Third from the right is the Misono Swedish Steel 300mm Sujihiki with dragon engraving, next to the 240mm gyuto for perspective.



Thanks for the comparison! Its not much larger compared to 240.


----------



## alwayssharp (Dec 14, 2015)

All of my sujihiki have been 270, 240 would be too short for my tastes.

I've had the misono swedish sujihiki for a few years, it is a great performing knife, i miss it.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 14, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> That bread knife, RuleS!!!



And the Shig, and the badass magnetic rack. :biggrin:

My vote is for a carbon 270 found here...but you better act fast :thumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Dec 14, 2015)

I've three 270 Suji and one 240 - what can I say, I like a Suji :cool2: I've never felt the need for a longer blade than 270 and probably use the 240 (chicken breast, steak, pork loin, etc) as much as any of the other.

Suggest the 270 would be more versatile for you than a 300. The extra length will be of marginal if any value, will cost more and (for me) would only be unwieldy.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 14, 2015)

To cut an entrecote, 30cm makes it much easier and better result.


----------



## sergeysus (Dec 15, 2015)

daveb said:


> I've three 270 Suji and one 240 - what can I say, I like a Suji :cool2: I've never felt the need for a longer blade than 270 and probably use the 240 (chicken breast, steak, pork loin, etc) as much as any of the other.
> 
> Suggest the 270 would be more versatile for you than a 300. The extra length will be of marginal if any value, will cost more and (for me) would only be unwieldy.



Only 3 Suji? Just joking..... 

Seriously leaning towards the Kotetsu mostly for the simplicity and how thin the knife is. Really not familiar with SG2 steel.


----------



## daveb (Dec 15, 2015)

4. Three of them 270s. And a Scimitar (or two), And a couple breaking knives. And a Henkels slicer.

I like to eat vegetarians.


----------



## chiffonodd (Dec 15, 2015)

G Ginga 270 suji in white 2. Hard to imagine something that would slice cleaner. 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ducts/gesshin-ginga-270mm-white-2-wa-sujihiki


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 15, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Third from the right is the Misono Swedish Steel 300mm Sujihiki with dragon engraving, next to the 240mm gyuto for perspective.



Love the knife block. Gonna email them tomorrow and see how bad shipping will kill me. I assume I don't have to pay your guys VAT since I'm from down south.

Oh yeah, that knife in the middle needs a home in a warmer clime! If you don't break down and sell it to me we are going to send Justin Bieber back.


----------



## sergeysus (Dec 15, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> G Ginga 270 suji in white 2. Hard to imagine something that would slice cleaner.
> 
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ducts/gesshin-ginga-270mm-white-2-wa-sujihiki



Japanese Knife Imports are about 45 min drive from my house. I've never been there, but I am wondering about the exclusive line. What does that mean? The knives are made to their specks?


----------



## chiffonodd (Dec 15, 2015)

sergeysus said:


> Japanese Knife Imports are about 45 min drive from my house. I've never been there, but I am wondering about the exclusive line. What does that mean? The knives are made to their specks?



Should probably let Jon speak for himself on this one but my understanding is that the main modifications are polished and/or rounded choil and spine, and a harder HT on the stainless line (~61 hrc, like the carbon). Also another layer of quality control and a real kick*ss business to support, with very helpful/knowledgeable owner. Also Ashi doesn't sell direct to consumer anymore so if you're interested in their knives, you gotta go through a retailer. Personally I think that's sad and am kicking myself for missing the boat on buying some additional knives direct, but you can never go wrong buying from JKI.


----------



## rick alen (Dec 15, 2015)

berko said:


> i have one, western tho.
> 
> http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-39181...rancheermes-westers-handvat-pakkahout-240-mm/



Thanks I'll keep it in mind, but I am looking for a Wa for a change. If it doesn't appear I'll have to wrestle between that and a Geshin Ginga in AEB-L.


Rick


----------



## inzite (Dec 15, 2015)

270 for sure. 240 sounds short for a slicer but it might scare the entire family lol!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 15, 2015)

Not to heap on, but the 270 length is about perfect for a suji in my book.

I'd even look at the 300s if I used one more often.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 15, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Love the knife block. Gonna email them tomorrow and see how bad shipping will kill me. I assume I don't have to pay your guys VAT since I'm from down south.
> 
> Oh yeah, that knife in the middle needs a home in a warmer clime! If you don't break down and sell it to me we are going to send Justin Bieber back.



Let me know how it goes, Jordan is a good guy. This is THE "first edition" model and I am very happy with it. It was made to my specs and in hindsight I would've tweaked a few things here and there but in the end it's great.


----------



## sergeysus (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I decided on Itinomonn 210 suji which just got delivered.


----------

